# Visual Logic Nested Loop



## BradLV (Jun 28, 2012)

I posted a picture of my triangle loop. I also posted a picture of what the book wants me to make.

My problem is that I can't figure out where to place the SpaceCount nested loop and how to configure it to make the right triangle correctly. I have no idea why I can't figure this out. Please help so I know where I keep going wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

In pseudocode you would have something like:

```
for linecount = 1 to 10 do
   for spacecount = 1 to (10-linecount) do
      output " "
   endfor
   for circlecount = 1 to linecount do
      output "O"
   endfor
   next line
endfor
```


----------

